

Ask HN: Which external HDD/SSD are the most reliable?(to use for backup) - rayalez


======
fasteo
Checkout BackBlaze's blog. Tons of useful info [1]

[1] [https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-
drive/](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/)

------
codyh1
I can offer you my personal experience. Seagates are not the best from my
experience. I've used them in the past and have had several troubles. One of
which was no doubt my fault, it tipped while running, so I can't fault Seagate
a 100%.

------
snehesht
SSD's are too expensive to use as backup drives.I use Segate external HDD, It
has some service related problems, other than that the device works fine.

this might be helpful, " Seagate Expansion USB 3.0 5TB Desktop External Hard
Drive " on amazon.com

